

Are You Going to Leave Facebook for Diaspora? - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/socialmedia/2010/09/26/will-you-join-the-facebook-diaspora/

======
lotusleaf1987
If a significant amount of my friends do, yes. I'll probably wait to delete my
Facebook account until at least some of my friends are on Diaspora.

